# Help! Coding Protime - I was wondering if someone out



## noninoniok (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello I was wondering if someone out there could help me? I'm stuck! I work for a family practice clinic and we recently acquired a Protime machine. We have been performing protime checks on patient's and my provider wants to get reimbursed for it.

I have CPT codes:

85610, 85611 or 85210. I'm not sure which is the right one to use? Also I cannot seem to locate a fee for any of these codes? I am in Utah and I've exhausted every outlet I can think of! 

Can someone please help me? Or does anyone have any suggestions on other codes to use or where I should look?

Your help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank You,

Loni


----------



## JSmith.1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Loni,
Why not try contacting the company that you bought the Protime machine & they must have the code set. For you reimbursement, try accessing you fiscal intermediatary/medicare payor for the revenue set for $ amount. Hope this helps. 
Joan S, BA, CPC


----------



## mbuskirk@rrohio.com (Mar 11, 2013)

I also am family practice....we bill 85610. If they are medicare we bill with the CLIA modifier.  Off the top of my head I think the reimbursement it like $5.04 ish.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## Skenyon (Mar 19, 2013)

We are a family practice as well, and bill 85610 with the appropriate modifiers.  If the physician is consulted on the patients INR # after testing and medication is adjusted, we also bill a 99211-25, and the physician signs off on the chart.


----------



## jkraning (Mar 19, 2013)

We also bill for INR testing with the 85610 -QW modifier for the CLIA waived test along with a 99212/99213 depending if the coag was abnormal/what was discussed. We use the dx V58.61 to show long term use of anticoagulants with the presenting dx. 

Jessica 
Coder/Biller


----------

